# DIRECTV Home Media Center (HMC) DVR Model number: HR34



## Robert Zohn

Beginning 12/8, DIRECTV’s all new Home Media Center (HMC) HD DVR arrives, this new HD DVR server will greatly improve your DIRECTV experience. With the HMC HD DVR, your can now record up to 5 shows at once with only one central DVR and then watch them in any room of your house. This is just one of many benefits!


 Store up to 200 hours of HD programming with a total of 800 hours of storage


 Provides DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR service in 4 active rooms


 Watch 2 shows at once (PiP) without having to change channels


 Record and delete shows from every TV Client/HD Receiver

For full details, click here to view the product guide. The cost to new customers is only $99 after rebate, and existing customers pay $399.00 with free shipping and no sales tax for out of NY State sales.

We will begin taking orders on Saturday, 12/3/11 and our limited first allocation is scheduled to ship on 12/8. 

-Robert


----------



## nova

Looks interesting but not really clear on one point. Can you watch HD on all five? That is my only real issue with my current Dish Network VIP722, the tuners allow me to record two HD programs at the same time but when watching the second TV is limited to SD.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi Mark, All 5 tuners are HD. All rooms can watch any channel(s) or previously recorded shows or channels being recorded in HD. No one is limited to SD if the program is broadcast in HD.

Let me know if you are interested in switching to DIRECTV.

-Robert


----------



## Dave Upton

Robert,

I'll probably order one from you soon. Thanks for letting everyone know.


----------



## mechman

Robert,

What do HR-24s go for nowadays?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Our price is $199.00 ^^ delivered, no tax for out of NY State sales. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Here's a nice Youtube video demonstrating the PiP features and benifits of the HR34. Your TV does not need PiP to watch two shows on the same screen all this is done in the HR34 and it has lots of viewing options.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## legivens

I may look at 1 or 2 at $199 if Directv is offering them for $399.


----------



## brianone65

Will the speed be better on this new DVR? The others are SO slow. I know the new software for them increased the speed a bit on some functions (guides, etc), which was great, but just pulling up the list of recorded shows, and scrolling through that, and deleting shows, is terribly slow... sometime 10 secs+ to delete or scroll down.


----------



## mechman

brianone65 said:


> Will the speed be better on this new DVR? The others are SO slow. I know the new software for them increased the speed a bit on some functions (guides, etc), which was great, but just pulling up the list of recorded shows, and scrolling through that, and deleting shows, is terribly slow... sometime 10 secs+ to delete or scroll down.


Which model(s) do you currently have? I have found the older models (I have a HR20-700 and a HR21-100) to be slow, even with the updated HDGUI. I also have 2 HR24s and they are not slow at all.


----------



## brianone65

I have the HR21-100 and HR20 (old one) that is faster then the HR21. When I tried to go to DirecTV to get a newer model, they say they can't guarantee which model # ships... which is crazy. Not sure how to get the new HR24? Or wait for the HMC. Thanks!


----------



## mechman

I hear ya. The only way I know of to get a new model is to buy one yourself. Kind of a sad way to run things. It seems like their inventory system is completely out of whack.


----------



## brianone65

Yes it is! Where do you buy them if not from DirecTV - you used to be able to get them at BestBuy, but not anymore? Online? So, your happy with the HR24 - much faster? Or would you wait for the HMC coming?

Thanks much!


----------



## mechman

The only thing I see in my future is two HR24s replacing the older models. No HMC for me in the near future. You can get them from Value Electronics, a forum sponsor. Robert, the thread starter, is the owner. Get 5 posts and you should be able to pm him shortly after that fifth post (may take an hour sometimes). You can pad a couple more posts here. :T

Welcome to the Shack by the way! Good to have you here. :wave:


----------



## brianone65

OK, thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## ambesolman

brianone65 said:


> I have the HR21-100 and HR20 (old one) that is faster then the HR21. When I tried to go to DirecTV to get a newer model, they say they can't guarantee which model # ships... which is crazy. Not sure how to get the new HR24? Or wait for the HMC. Thanks!


Looked for an official DirecTv thread but couldn't find one. Yeah, what a steamy pile of . I just got off the phone with them and they told me the same thing (could even end up with a refurb!). This will be the second HR23 I've replaced in 8 mo. How can they try to lay that on us when a new customer can specifically get a HR34 when they sign up? There's no New Customer Warehouse where only new customer orders go so they obviously have the power to give you what you ask for. But, for whatever reason, they decide not to. Instead, they make existing customers (who've been forking over money to them for ten years now in my case) go elsewhere and pay a premium for directv's own equipment which they could offer themselves at a lower price. So now I have to wait, for what will probably be a new old box, until tues for it to come in. Aggravating


----------



## globenet202

Does the whole home feature require RVU TVs or will it work with Direct TV receivers installed in other rooms?


----------



## ambesolman

ambesolman said:


> Looked for an official DirecTv thread but couldn't find one. Yeah, what a steamy pile of . I just got off the phone with them and they told me the same thing (could even end up with a refurb!). This will be the second HR23 I've replaced in 8 mo. How can they try to lay that on us when a new customer can specifically get a HR34 when they sign up? There's no New Customer Warehouse where only new customer orders go so they obviously have the power to give you what you ask for. But, for whatever reason, they decide not to. Instead, they make existing customers (who've been forking over money to them for ten years now in my case) go elsewhere and pay a premium for directv's own equipment which they could offer themselves at a lower price. So now I have to wait, for what will probably be a new old box, until tues for it to come in. Aggravating


Update: the "new" box was another hr23. It started the same old issues (restarting itself, deleting shows from the season manager, audio drop outs) in less than a week. Called them, gave me the same runaround, so I asked to speak with Customer Retention and told them I was ready to leave since I wasn't under contract. He asked if I could get better equipment would I stay? I said probably. He offered me the hr34 with installation for free and asked if that would work. "I guess so," I replied smiling broadly. It was installed yesterday and so far, so good...knock on wood.


----------



## mechman

globenet202 said:


> Does the whole home feature require RVU TVs or will it work with Direct TV receivers installed in other rooms?


It works with HD receivers as well. I'm not sure if it works with SD receivers. :scratch:



ambesolman said:


> Update: the "new" box was another hr23. It started the same old issues (restarting itself, deleting shows from the season manager, audio drop outs) in less than a week. Called them, gave me the same runaround, so I asked to speak with Customer Retention and told them I was ready to leave since I wasn't under contract. He asked if I could get better equipment would I stay? I said probably. He offered me the hr34 with installation for free and asked if that would work. "I guess so," I replied smiling broadly. It was installed yesterday and so far, so good...knock on wood.


Keep us up to date. :T


----------



## Salduchi

Hello Guys,

Looks like I signed up for Directtv again. (had them a couple years ago). I'm switching over from Dishnetwork. so my install is scheduled for the first week of August. I came up on this article about the HR34. I logged back onto my account and I see where you can apparently buy the HR24 for $199 but it doesn't say anything about the HR34 being available yet. It states, coming soon. So, should I just get the HR24 and upgrade later to the HR34? what do you guys think?

All help is appreciated. Thanks~Sal


----------



## mechman

The HR34 has been available for quite some time. Where are you looking? Value Electronics or at DirecTV's site?


----------



## Salduchi

I was looking on the Directtv site.


----------



## mechman

I'd call them and tell them what you would like installed. And then I would call the local installer and verify everything is on the work order.


----------



## Salduchi

Makes sense. I'll give them a call and see what they say. Thanks.


----------



## Salduchi

Hey guys, so I have another question. So I called directtv and asked about purchasing the receiver direct from their site. They said that they could sell me a receiver. I asked if I bought an HR24 for example, for $199, if that would eliminate my $8 per month DVR Service charge. They said it would not. I asked what the purpose of buying a receiver would be, they said the only difference is you don't have to return it if you cancel your subscription but that owning a receiver does not reduce your bill at all. So do these cable tv shysters really have it that sewn up or was this customer service girl full of it?


----------



## mechman

If you want to own the receiver, it would cost quite a bit more than $199. I think that it would be in the $800 range. DirecTV wants to make sure that all the equipment comes back to them.


----------



## Salduchi

When i spoke to the lady I used the HR24 as an example. It's $199 from DirectTV and the same on places like Ebay. But the point was, why should I own a receiver if it does not reduce the monthly costs. She said, you can keep it when and if you cancel service as opposed to having to turn it in. Well gee, what good is a cable box if you don't have the service?


----------



## mechman

The $199 price for a HR24 is not the 'own' price, that's the lease price. 

If you read what it says at Amazon for instance:



> May require 2 YEAR extension of contract,monthly fees will apply by DirectTV, may also require to be activated as a "Leased Receiver" as per DirecTV policy change.


DirecTV changed their policy a few years back to combat piracy I believe. All equipment is leased. I do know that in the past you could buy equipment and own it. The price was roughly 4X the lease price. And there is little advantage to owning the equipment.

Now with regards to the DVR fee, if you had been a long time subscriber, such as myself, you could call them up and they would offer you a discount of some sort for a period of time. I generally call them once a year to get some sort of a discount from them. It helps to have automatic payment and paperless billing.

Call them in 6 months and they may offer you something.


----------



## GoNoles

I love my HR34, using a 2TB EHD connected for a ton of storage space, helps keep the pressure off. I just wish the beta software would get a national release. The guide quirks and slowness really get under my skin sometimes.


----------



## ambesolman

mechman said:


> It works with HD receivers as well. I'm not sure if it works with SD receivers. :scratch:
> 
> Keep us up to date. :T


So have had the hr34 for a whole now and most things are fine. Despite having season passes set, a couple of my wife's shows aren't recording sometimes. Also I think I may have a faulty tuner? I've recorded a couple of shows and when I try to watch them it switches to it but gets frozen on the live tv picture. Progress bar moves to FF, etc but no pic or sound. Happens regardless of whether I start it through the list or if it's still recording and just rewind to the beginning to start watching from there. All I can do is delete the show since it won't play. Any similar problems out there?


----------



## mechman

I've had that issue in the past and it is usually a bad recording due to the hardware, weather, or something else. I've tried numerous things to get the recording but nothing works and it's best just to delete the listing and move on.


----------



## ambesolman

mechman said:


> I've had that issue in the past and it is usually a bad recording due to the hardware, weather, or something else. I've tried numerous things to get the recording but nothing works and it's best just to delete the listing and move on.


Thanks, at least I'm not alone.


----------

